# 485 Subsequent Entrant Processing Time



## maverickz (Aug 31, 2017)

Hi Guys,

I have applied on my partner's 485 visa(Post-Study Stream) as subsequent entrant from offshore (India) on 25/07/2017 and received an acknowledgement on 07/08/2017. There is no response from the immigration after that.

Is there anyone who have recently got 485 visa as a subsequent entrant ? Please advice the current processing time for this visa when applied offshore.

Thanks in advance !!!


----------



## blackrider89 (Jul 14, 2014)

3-12 weeks.


----------



## maverickz (Aug 31, 2017)

blackrider89 said:


> 3-12 weeks.


Thanks @blackrider89. Does this apply for applicants who have applied offshore too ? I sent my application to the Adelaide office by courier.


----------



## aditya.lucid (Sep 7, 2017)

maverickz said:


> Thanks @blackrider89. Does this apply for applicants who have applied offshore too ? I sent my application to the Adelaide office by courier.


I have sent my application today, it generally takes 2 months for them to reply with medical request (or any other pending document)


----------



## buddhika (Sep 12, 2017)

hi 
i lounged my application last week but i did not hear anything from immigration about my application yet. did you received you acknowledgement? do they email it or post it ??
thanks


----------



## patel1234 (Nov 28, 2017)

Hi did any one get visa 485 PSW subsequent entrant and how long it took. 

I applied for my wife from india on 21 dec 2017 received acknowledgement next day. Does anyone have idea how long it takes. 

Would appreciate your response. Thanks in advance.


----------



## patel1234 (Nov 28, 2017)

Any update guys


----------



## hiren_ptl (Nov 8, 2017)

patel1234 said:


> Hi did any one get visa 485 PSW subsequent entrant and how long it took.
> 
> I applied for my wife from india on 21 dec 2017 received acknowledgement next day. Does anyone have idea how long it takes.
> 
> Would appreciate your response. Thanks in advance.



Hello,

I heard it may take around 2-3 months in case of subsequent entrants.


I have a question for you. Can you help me out?
I got my TR last month and I want to add my wife in my TR as the subsequent entrant.

Can you please tell me how can I apply for her? 
Can I apply online? Because I couldn't find any visa type which redirects me to 485 subsequent entrants.

I applied my TR by an agent.


----------



## phy_che80 (Jan 31, 2020)

*Any Update?*

@maverickz 

Have you Received the visa yet?I have applied on October 2019 for my wife's visa but did not receive any update yet. How long it took for your visa grant?


----------

